# Snowfall warning for Halifax Metro and Halifax County West continued



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

YES YES YES O NO need new cutting edegs for me plow lol
Total snowfall amounts of 15 to 20 centimetres of snow for today and tonight.


----------

